# Vienna Ensemble 3 RELEASED!!!!!



## Frederick Russ (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice. The best part of this is the transference of Audio information via LAN with very little latency. Amazing achievement for Mac; cool interface gets cooler still.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to try a direct comparison with FXT some time next week. I'm not really in any hurry, as this is all rather old hat on PC, but I can see why Mac users are getting excited. Just need some 64bit apps now. :lol: 

D


----------



## SvK (Apr 12, 2008)

Daryl......

What gets me excited is a sample-library company providing a one-step solution, cross-platform ......

for midi AND audio over LAN (integrated into their library)


that's HOT.

SvK


----------



## sevaels (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree SvK. This is really very nice.

I wonder how the licensing works since I only have one dongle.


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2008)

sevaels: You have to buy a second one... for the ve3-Software and the libraries that are used on the slave


----------



## SvK (Apr 15, 2008)

Each purchase gives you 3 codes

SvK


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2008)

yes... I don't deny it.... but you do need a second key/dongle


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks cool, does it work with other VST-Plugins too? Man, that would be cool and replace FX-Teleport for good...and open up a totally new perpective when it comes to Host machines ------ MAC !!!


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2008)

no... it's VSL only


----------



## redleicester (Apr 15, 2008)

But the next version is rumoured to handle other plugins...


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 15, 2008)

> no... its VSL only



Stupid, I think even non-VSL users would grab this thing out of their hands. But let's wait a little. I am in no hurry and I am VSL User, so this really will help in the future.


----------



## redleicester (Apr 15, 2008)

I think to say it's stupid is a little harsh - it's astonishing technology, and the main competitors have either given up (Wormhole) or plagued with bugs (FXT), so to even have managed it at all is one heck of an achievment. Adding future VSTi support would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 15, 2008)

> I think to say it's stupid is a little harsh - it's astonishing technology, and the main competitors have either given up (Wormhole) or plagued with bugs (FXT), so to even have managed it at all is one heck of an achievment. Adding future VSTi support would be the icing on the cake.



No Problem, let me rephrase: DARN!  
I am actually glad that these guys did the job - so you know it will work and bugs will be fixed and I am pretty sure - just saying that there is a lot of money in the pockets of Non-VSL Users that wants to travel to Vienna.


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2008)

I think they prefer releasing a stable application to their own users first, perhaps getting some customers to choose VSL than a different product and work on a common version later.
That's a smart approach, I think


----------



## redleicester (Apr 15, 2008)

Darn will do nicely :D


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh man, I just checked the tutorial video. That is so great that a company finally got into networking and streaming via LAN. I know its not easy to do but I really wondere why there was just FX Max working on this and noone else.

I just remembered that I still have a Halion dongle because I run Cubase and have my True Strike licence on my Cubase key too. So theoretically the TS1 dongle is a Vienna Key at the same time. Am I wrong. I think this should work


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 15, 2008)

Why is it VSL always gets things right, stays lengths ahead of all competition and manages to do what they can't?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> Why is it VSL always gets things right, stays lengths ahead of all competition and manages to do what they can't?



Well, the theory is pretty easy. Just check out what other companies don't have available or other products not able to do, think a bit ahead of what is possible soon - not right now ... and start to develop it


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2008)

and think as a musician or as a producer... most of the developers don't do this.
VSL seems to listen to their customers!


----------



## groove (Apr 16, 2008)

This is really great and apparently when it works it's mind blowing !

I allready posted on VSL forum but didn't get any answer yet (since yesterday) so i thought maybe someone here might have a solution...

see VSL post : 
http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/p/18624/131411.aspx#131411

Actually i can't get my two Mac's to connect together through the VE service even if they see eatch other IP adress correctly...

Apreciate any help.

EDIT : thank to Martin (a VSL user) it works fine now...just had to turn off the Apple Firewall on the slave machine ! Hope it will help others


----------



## Dietz (Apr 16, 2008)

groove @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> [...] EDIT : thank to Martin (a VSL user) it works fine now... [...]


Make that: "Martin (a VSL developer)"


----------



## groove (Apr 16, 2008)

ohhh sorry...

actually now i had Maya and Christian helping me with more detailed information and they found the way to make it possible for the Firewall to be "on" again 

see complte thread if interested :

http://community.vsl.co.at/forums/p/18624/131429.aspx#131429


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

sorry for the newbie question but i can't find anywhere if the Vienna Ensemble thing is free or something you must purchase?

Also they show it with Logic but anybody know how well all of this works with Digital performer 5.13?

To run VSL on 2 computers i guess you would need two Vienna Keys but do you need 2 Licenses?

TIA

Best,

CC64


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2008)

cc64 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> sorry for the newbie question but i can't find anywhere if the Vienna Ensemble thing is free or something you must purchase?
> 
> ...



Products -> Download Products ->Software -> VE 3 95€

http://vsl.co.at/de/211/496/945/948/586.htm


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Vielen Dank Alex! 

CC64


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2008)

cc64 @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> To run VSL on 2 computers i guess you would need two Vienna Keys but do you need 2 Licenses?
> CC64



Hi CC64,
most of your questions were answered before.
You purchase one VE3 for 95,-Euros and get 3 Slave-Licenses. So you can install it on your main DAW AND 3 additional Slaves. You need a dongle for each slave for your libraries and the ve3-software.
The main daw doesn't need a dongle for VE3.
So if you use your main daw as sequencer/mixer only and want to use 3 Slaves, that hold your complete vsl-library-content, you have to buy 3 Dongles and ONE license for VE3.

Angel


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Angel,

indeed some of my Qs were answered already.Sorry. Thanks for your help. 

So from reading a little earlier in this thread, i understand that you may install any Vienna Library on s many as 3 computers as long as you have 3 Vienna Keys. This is very classy on their part. The new PLAY engine from EastWest requires that you buy 1 license per computer. Not great..! Mostly for Symphonic stuff.

Best,

CC64


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

I think you're jumping the gun a little here CC64 - yes any library can be on any computer at will, but only on one at a time - IE you could split up the symphonic cube and have orchestral strings on one machine, chamber on another, and solo on another and so on - you couldn't have the whole library accessible to each machine.


----------



## cc64 (Apr 17, 2008)

SvK @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> Each purchase gives you 3 codes
> 
> SvK



I thought SvK meant you could have any library installed at 3 places at a time. I would sure like the possibility to have a setup to work home at night without having to purchase new licenses for everything. Just plug a licensed Dongle...

As i said sorry for the newbie questions.

Best,

CC64

redleicester wrote

I think you're jumping the gun a little here CC64 - yes any library can be on any computer at will, but only on one at a time - IE you could split up the symphonic cube and have orchestral strings on one machine, chamber on another, and solo on another and so on - you couldn't have the whole library accessible to each machine.


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

The purchase of VE3 gives you licences for 3 copies of VIENNA ENSEMBLE, not the libraries. Thus you can run it on 3x slaves at once - though each slave will only load whatever licenced library is installed on it....


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2008)

redleicester @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> I think you're jumping the gun a little here CC64 - yes any library can be on any computer at will, but only on one at a time - IE you could split up the symphonic cube and have orchestral strings on one machine, chamber on another, and solo on another and so on - you couldn't have the whole library accessible to each machine.



That makes me think if I am able to split up the SE edition? Probably not .... hmm


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm afraid not.... :( The Symphonic Cube, yes, as it comes in 10 parts, but I think SE is just a single licence...


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 17, 2008)

redleicester @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> I'm afraid not.... :( The Symphonic Cube, yes, as it comes in 10 parts, but I think SE is just a single licence...



Yeh I thought so, thanks. That's the sad part. It would have been so cool to just have the woods or the brass come from one slave ...

well probably I get XP64 bit and put all my slaves RAM together :D

Besides all that I found out that on my shop where I ordered my MAC, 8GB of RAM are currently around 500 bucks only ... prolly I got and get 8GB more and be happy just as it is, then 4GB in one 64bit slave ... hmmm ... I see my wife's face already "Yes, you always tell me, NOW your workstation is complete after you bought something new ... and then?"


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2008)

you can split up SE-download-Edition since it's sectionwise already


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

But is the LICENCE split up? Not the samples, but the actual licence on the dongle?

I'm afraid I'm not sure as I don't have SE, only the Cube!


Waywyn - be careful of slaves, they're addictive. Thank god for XP64 I now only have 4, but I used to have 7!!!


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I hear you, red....
You have a license for strings std...
one license for strings ext
one license for woods std... and so on...
I have purchased everything except the percs and there are 6 different licenses on my dongle


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone know if there's any issues running a mixture of PPC and intel macs w/ Vienna Ensemble? I'd like to use our business intel mac mini as a slave to my PPC G5 main rig. Anyone try this yet?


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

Angel @ Thu Apr 17 said:


> I hear you, red....
> You have a license for strings std...
> one license for strings ext
> one license for woods std... and so on...
> I have purchased everything except the percs and there are 6 different licenses on my dongle



Fantastic, sounds like it's possible then! Can you try transferring just the strings to another dongle? If they can be split up then you're sorted!

Jon - Yes VE3 works across both Intel and PPC Macs as well as PCs.


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't have a second dongle...
But I know it's working, because it's written in the vsl-forum... and a license is a license... these are independed products


----------



## redleicester (Apr 17, 2008)

Brilliant - looks like it's a good thing for those that bought the individual downloads, as the DVD version only has a single licence! That's liable to annoy a lot of customers.


----------



## Angel (Apr 17, 2008)

yes... there must be an advantage to pay 115,- Euros more for the download edition than for the dvd-version


----------

